# Toshiba A300 Laptop BIOS help



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello,

My Toshiba Laptop is a A300 with model number PSAGCA-03C010 however this model is not listed on the Toshiba website with their BIOS downloads.
I've run msinfo32 on a working laptop of the same model, and it says the bios model is Insyde 2.20 (and when you boot it, it has the H2 logo).
I've also read somewhere people can only flash certain models of the A300 with a USB disk or USB floppy drive. Going to try a USB first.
However, my problem is I have 2 of these models and both of them do not load the BIOS screen at all, they just power on for a few seconds and display nothing.


If someone could point me in the right direction of downloading the correct BIOS, and perhaps flashing it (to determine if this is a BIOS problem or a motherboard problem), that would be great, as I have not had any kind of issues with BIOS problems before. Googling Insyde 2.20 bios download does not help. Please note they both power on for about the same time.

I have also downloaded a similar BIOS from toshiba, however the files were not of the kind you guys talk about when flashing with a USB drive. There was a bunch of setup files, batch files and DLL files. Tried to boot from this but didn't work.

If there's anything I can do to help let me know, I've already had someone suggest to download and run software called BIOS Backup ToolKit on the working laptop to get the BIOS file, however Total Antivirus shows multiple infections and I'm not sure if it would even work.

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*A high percentage of the BIOS update files for Toshiba include multiple options including from USB or Floppy drive, from within Windows, among some others that vary.

I have always done the "within Windows" option as it has yet to fail me. :grin:

I Found this page which is 'generic' to A300/A305 series, and has additional newer versions listed as well.

https://support.toshiba.com/support/viewContentDetail?contentId=2115627

*


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

I downloaded it, and am trying to get it to b flashed somehow without windows. I've extracted the files, and the .iso inside the files, to find the .fd files that people normally talk about flashing with. Loaded them to USB and Floppy, and tried a number of hot key combo's that people normally talk about for this model to be flashed. I managed to get it to stay powered on using combinations of Fn + B + F + Esc + maybe even a 0. However it tried to read the floppy, then fails, and the USB doesn't do anything. Toshiba tech support won't tell me how, and wouldn't even provide a bios/driver download for me as they said the laptop was outdated haha.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks for the reply by the way.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*You are quite welcome! :grin:

The ISO file can be used to make a CD to flash the BIOS from after booting with the CD. If a bootable CD is found, it should offer the option to "boot from CD/DVD" when the unit starts.
*
*You may also be interested to know that the bios flash program will warn you when you try to run it if you have the wrong file for that model in most cases. :wink:

*


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

I think the motherboards may be damaged. I burned the iso to a DVD (it has a DVD drive) then started it with the hot keys and it started up, displayed nothing as usual, and then tried to read the dvd for about 30 seconds. Then stopped. So I thought, maybe it needs to reboot, however now it won't reboot with the hot keys haha. The laptops may have moisture damage on the mainboards too.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

I've never heard of putting the BIOS on a CD/DVD as an ISO....not to say that you can't but I've never seen it done. 

The usual method to update the BIOS is to download file either by saving it to the desktop and drag/drop to a USB drive or download directly to the USB.

Next, while USB is still inserted in the PC reboot and enter into the BIOS....then navigate the BIOS to update the BIOS and follow the prompts to extract the new BIOS update and install it. Then reboot. This is the old way which can be over whelming for the novice but youtube has some great videos on the subject for just about every mobo, laptop and PC out there. 

Like Wizmo stated, the new way is with in windows per manufacturer procedure....which I've used a lot and never had an issue with it. 


Here's a video for an Asus mobo so you have an idea of what to do.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

I've tested the bootable floppy and CD on the non working laptops I have of this model, and they attempt to read the floppy drive a fraction of a second and spins the cd a couple of times but nothing happens. I have a working model of this laptop, and it seems to be able to read the floppy and CD fine. Do you think this could be a motherboard problem?


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

also the CMOS battery has failed on the board of the working one, and because the battery is soldered to the board, I'd prefer to just use an app to update the system time every day. I found a really good freeware one a while ago, but now I've lost it (there seems to be a few) but the one I had a while ago was really helpful. Just looked like a little dialog box that selected its time zone server and updated.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

@plankton23, some motherboards used to come with the option of booting from the CD/DVD, so essentially the motherboard CD/DVD would have the BIOS firmware in it, and when started with specific keystrokes would launch the BIOS recovery and flash the known good stable ROM that was a part of the Motherboard Disc.

This would help when BIOS crashes or a firmware issue causes it to fail.

Now if you need a "floppy disk", use Rufus to flash the ISO as a FDD Image to your USB stick (one of the options), and then start the laptop and use your key combinations.

Are you sure both laptops need BIOS updates and that is in fact the issue ? Are there any diagnostic lights or do you see any patterns in sound/lights ?


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

There are no warning sounds or lights. sometimes it will power on for half a second, but when you get it to work with the keys, it will work forever as long as its plugged in. The boot works on the working laptop though, and I am following the instructions from the toshiba software the guy provided above on how to flash it (first from floppy, then redirect to cd drive.) It reads it for half a second then stops, but with the working one it reads it and then proceeds with its processes.
Also the CD spins a bit but doesnt look like it loads anything as the screen is still blank. No hard drive noises.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

So if I understand you correctly, if by some miracle, it turns on it continues to stay on as long as it's plugged in to the power brick/wall outlet ?


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

After 1-3 attempts or so it will stay on, you can tell it's on because of the lit up satellite logo. That's with using the hotkeys though. It's not a battery issue, I've tried different batteries.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

All 3 have dead batteries, and the laptop's battery that works I tried in the non-working ones.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Any chance you can remove the RAM modules and reset all of them ? This time, use a white eraser, clean the contacts on the module and then reseat them, ensure they lock in place. Remove eraser debris from them before inserting, also use anti-static gloves and on a cardboard laid out to avoid static.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

I'll do that


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

Did it. Nothings changed.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

Sorry I should say there is now a green light on the keyboard


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok, that is progress, so are you able to like toggle the caps lock or num lock on/off does that change the light ?


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

It's the function button. Do you think this could be a battery issue? as one of them I've managed to boot to bios for a few seconds, then it looses power.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

however I've switched batteries numerous times and it doesn't make a difference with the one that works


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

lyhf412 said:


> however I've switched batteries numerous times and it doesn't make a difference with the one that works


Remove the batteries and plug in the AC adapters, then try turning them on.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

Does nothing. For both of them. Just powers on, no flash of the bios like before. It's hard to get the bios to flash even for a second.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

lyhf412 said:


> Does nothing. For both of them. Just powers on, no flash of the bios like before. It's hard to get the bios to flash even for a second.


You keep trying to flash the bios, yet that could be far from the cause. Earlier on you mentioned moisture damage. Did they get spilled on or was it just speculative thinking? What's the history of these laptops before this problem arose? Were they in storage for a long time? Did they crash suddenly and won't turn on thereafter? Did the adapters seemingly fail and you got them replaced, but that didn't change anything... and so on. Briefly describe the events immediately before they started behaving this way. That will give us perspective and better insight into the problem, then we can advise accordingly. You may think it's a bios issue, yet it could be something else entirely.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hey, thanks for replying.

I've had these for about 10 years, and by damage I mean its possible the humid climate they were in caused problems, the software was having issues on them last time I knew. Could be bad graphics card too, as they were overloaded with heaps of software, I am not sure. Nothing was spilled on them.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

It's power issue/bios related I think, as it will power on for uneven intervals.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

Brand new adaptor, one of those multi fit ones. Works fine with the working laptop.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

If it's that old, it could be the Power button that has lost it's action over a period of time, just like it does on mobile phones..


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

True that. I'll look into it.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

or the charging port?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Can't rule it out... 

Could be the button, power brick, socket, pin, battery contacts etc..

If the laptops are 10 years old, I doubt if the CMOS would retain settings, so I'd have to figure out a way to get a new battery in there.

Button - for starters, quickly press and release the power button like 20-30 times, if there is any dust in the metal contact within the button or if the metal action is weak, chances are this gives you a little leg room to test if that is indeed the cause of the issue.

Power brick, pin - Best is to get a multi meter and test the connectivity to ensure voltages flow through these various points.

Power port - swap power bricks or cords and see if that makes a difference.

Battery, remove the battery, clean the contacts with an eraser, remove any debris and connect it back, be extra careful with the pins on the laptop and clean with the eraser so the contacts are shiny. Also use the multi meter to test the battery.

Do all of this and should help eliminate some points of failure.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

thanks. the power button works on a flex cable that attaches to the motherboard. when i get time i'll test the voltage to the mainboard and then potentially replace the power pin and power button.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't replace anything yet, if it's on a flex cable, better yet use metal tweezers and short the power switch (ensure your shorting the right pins) and see if you're able to power up, if this works, then go for the button replacement.


----------



## lyhf412 (Feb 12, 2018)

ok thanks


----------

